# Favorite batter



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a secret  ............ Or Zatarains, whichever I have time for.

Zatarains for just a bit of cajun zing!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*ANYTHING* 
Zatarain's r00LZ!!


----------

